# Nissan Joins ILMC and LMS. P2 Means No Direct Audi Competition but New Factory Good for Sport



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

John Hindhaugh and the chaps at Radio Le Mans mentioned Nissan more times than one can count last year during their coverage of the 2010 24 Hours of Le Mans. At the time Nissan was a sponsor, but it seemed certain they knew something was afoot. Could it have been a Z or GTR in GT2? Apparently not. This morning Nissan announced it'd join the ILMC and LMS for the 2010 season... at least as engine supplier... with Signature Racing in the form of an open-top P2. 

P2 is an interesting move and we wonder if this may signal renewed manufacturer interest in the segment. Porsche and Acura once battled for P2 dominance in the USA. It's worth mentioning though that this is not a Nissan-developed chassis. Still, it's good to see another manufacturer joining the competition and that is certainly good for the series. 

Below is the press release.



> Rolle, February 9th 2011– Nissan International SA announced today an exclusive two-year official partnership with Signature Racing, part of the France-based Signature Group. The agreement brings together Nissan and Signature on the race track in the new Intercontinental Le Mans Cup (ILMC), with Nissan providing the team its NISMO tuned VK45V8 engines for the LMP2 class.
> 
> Nissan's heritage of technical innovation and excellence finds a natural place in the arena of International Motorsports where the company has a rich history of competition spanning over 70 years and encompassing everything from International rallying to Touring Cars, Le Mans, the Daytona 24 hours and the FIA GT1 championship.
> 
> ...


----------

